
Long-deleted folders spontaneously reappear in Dropbox - svenfaw
https://www.dropboxforum.com/t5/Missing-files-and-folders/deleted-folder-re-appeared-after-a-couple-of-years/m-p/202656
======
ecnepsnai
This happened to me as well just a few days ago. I opened my Dropbox and
noticed a bunch of files from back when I was in highschool, and one of my old
Minecraft maps (from late alpha, I think). Surprisingly it still opened and I
could play it.

